# Distressed Saw Kerf



## kzot (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm trying to mill some old wood to have the rough kerf marks on some of the surfaces but I can't seem to find a way to make my 'clean cut' saw kerf look distressed after cutting.

I'm not sure if it requires a special blade, modification of an old blade or some other technique but I know for sure that this is the place for an answer.

Thanks ahead of time…hoping you can help :^)


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I'm only guessing here but I think you could use an old (no carbide) blade and make the set on the teeth random…

Although I'm not sure how far out you could go, but who knows it may actually work.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Those marks come from a 36 inch sawmill blade.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Also, doesn't it leave those marks due to the speed at which the wood if fed past the blade. Not sure you want to try something where you are pushing the wood that fast. That seems dangerous.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

experiment with a rip blade non-carbide type. The fewer teeth the better. If that doesn't work try putting more set on the blade with a pair of Vise Grips. You should be able to reproduce what you are looking for.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I've have some lumber from a long time ago that was cut with the type of sawmill Clint mentioned. It is the last photo in this project of mine: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/76052 To try and recreate this look would be difficult without a huge old-school mill.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

you can't make the long cuts because the blade is not that large but you can make those with the 5" radius from a regular table saw. I have made these at times not intending to do it and I think you could make a distressed look with a little experimentation. I would get an old blade and experiment. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Some of it has to do with MC, sawmills generally saw green logs and that increases the tendency for those tearing tooth tracks seen on rough milled lumber.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Good point Bondo.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

A tooth a little out of set causes those marks.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

chainsaw will do a good job of ditressing the wood


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

if your cutting some thick stock just take a 8×8 lay on a flat then take a good flat board and lay beside 8×8 and turn saw on side kinda like chainsaw lumber mill and start sawing it will distress the hell out of it


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

you might could just take a board and lay it down set it up a little higher than blade and run the saw down it like your trying to take a 1/8 or 3/16 off


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Make the cut with a bandsaw


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

James101 - I really l like your suggestion and solution - ingenious. ...and the fact you took time (I think) to sketch this up for the original poster. Well done.


----------



## kzot (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks to all. I have a better handle on how to replicate the old saw kerfs.


----------

